# Amount ??????



## got14u (Nov 16, 2009)

I would like to get your guys opinion on how much food to cook for a gathering. I have been selected to cook for a college gathering we will be having soon. I am leaning towards pork butts as they are very easy to do. We are guessing there should be about 40 people all young students for the most part. I was thinking of about a 1/4lb per person on average. There will also be side dishes there as well. Does this sound about right? I am sure I will try to make a little more then that but that is the base weight I am figuring. If I am way off please let me know. Thanks for any help you got.


----------



## blue (Nov 16, 2009)

I would say that 1/4 a pound per person is a good amount especially if they are going into sandwiches.  Some kids will eat more, some will eat less.  But then again, leftovers would not be a bad thing so I you do make more...no problem there.


----------



## got14u (Nov 16, 2009)

That what I am thinking also Blue....some will eat more then others and with them being sammies with the normal size buns that would be 2 sammies to equal a 1/4lb. Maybe a tad more but some will only eat 1 sammie


----------



## markmcrae (Nov 16, 2009)

I did a smoke this past weekend for about 200 adults and alot of kids for my church. I smoked 8 butts and we had 1 1/2 small pans of pork left over. The butts averaged 8 - 10 lbs each. I would have sent pics but the camera was broken. I don't know if this helps.


----------



## got14u (Nov 16, 2009)

You know it didn't happen unless you have pics...lol..thanks for the numbers


----------



## markmcrae (Nov 16, 2009)

Yea I know. I'll see if I can find someone else that was taking pictures.


----------



## rivet (Nov 16, 2009)

When figuring your weights and amount to cook, remember you are going to lose about 40-50% by weight from your butts once they are cooked.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 16, 2009)

If I was the cook for this event I would do 3 butts about 9lbs each(27lbs raw). you should finish with about 13-17lbs of meat. This will give you more than enough for 40 1/4 sandwiches and also enough for people to continue to pick at thru the event. If you have some left over thats a score for you because it freezes really well. Dont forget the q-view.


----------



## alx (Nov 16, 2009)

Ditto on this.If you use Kaiser buns they get a bit more bread to fill em up.I swear with those small burger buns i can eat 3-4 sometimes....


----------



## got14u (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks all of you for your points....I just found out we will not be doing this till december. So plenty of time to plan ahead. I will look into different rolls that I can get.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 18, 2009)

The link below is a interactive spread sheet that will tell you how much to cook pretty close.  1/4 lb for sammies ok but if plate will need 1/3 lb.  Check out the link below and download the attachment.  It does sides and everything.  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...2&d=1213895760


----------



## got14u (Nov 30, 2009)

I just found this...what a tool rick...thanks alot..heck I'd give ya points but I used my allotment today


----------

